# Whats The Point



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

in buying and using HgH

iv been reading a fair bit on peptides lately and its got me wondering why when you can release you own natural growth hormone with the use of peptides would you want to use HgH which costs considerably more and is a great deal more difficult to source.

am i missing something?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

well if you have the money and can get hold of it, that takes care of those two negatives!


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

but why would you when you can use peptides to release your own natural stores which iu for iu are the same strength as hgh


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

bump...genuinly intrested as there must be an educated reason.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I personally don't rate ghrp's i think they mess too much with my appetite which in turn has a negative effect on my training not tried any other peptides


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

so its just the sides you don't like that would make you use hgh over peptides or do you not rate it as you don't see the same results from it.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm interested in this, read some where that hexarlin is the same as ghrp6 with out the increase in hunger so this just what I'm taking a guess at wouldn't hex be more cost effective to use than hgh if it stimulates gh release or am I totally wrong


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard its not gauranteed to work either. Basically it can be a complete waste of money.

I was guided away from it TBH.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive read that using GHRP 2 / CJC 1295 No Dat, 3 x per day at 100mg each is equivalent to using 4IU of synthetic HGH. I know that a disadvantage of the peptides is the multiple injections per day as opposed to only 1 injection ED / EOD of synthetic HGH.

Also your still limited using peptides as to the amount your body can produce whereas using synthetic you can use as much as you want up to a point.

Ive never used synthetic HGH before but ive started using the peptides 3 weeks ago, cant say ive felt or noticed anything as of yet other than the increase in hunger shortly after each injection.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

I see so your limited by how much you have stored in your pituary.

Makes sense thinking about it.

so for someone only looking to use a small amount the peptides would be benifitial but for those using large amounts the synthetic route is the only way.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have heard its not gauranteed to work either. Basically it can be a complete waste of money.
> 
> I was guided away from it TBH.


why what was you told ?

I was under the impression from what I have read on them that aslong as there timed right and you eat at the right times around they did what they say on the tin so to speak.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

MT5 said:


> I see so your limited by how much you have stored in your pituary.
> 
> Makes sense thinking about it.
> 
> so for someone only looking to use a small amount the peptides would be benifitial but for those using large amounts the synthetic route is the only way.


Yeah i think thats the jist of it. From what i understand if your planning on only using up to 4IU's of HGH per day then you can use the peptides to achieve this. If you want more then you need to either combine peptides with synthetic of completely use synthetic.

I think 4IU per day is suitable for a feeling of well being and increased recovery and fat loss. If you want to create growth i think you need to use more than 4IU. So depends on why you want to increase HGH.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

So could you use 2-3 iu hgh and then use a peptide like 2/3 times a day or is that a waste


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> So could you use 2-3 iu hgh and then use a peptide like 2/3 times a day or is that a waste


I think this is possible although im not sure how the synthetic hormone will effect the pituary glands production of hgh even with the peptides. Synthetic may surpress natural hgh (im not sure) Im fairly new to hgh so someone with better knowledge or experiance may be better at answering this and explaining the timings of when to take the synthetic as opposed to the peptides.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I use 2iu of synthetic HGH per day, combined with GHRP6 and CJC twice a day at saturation dose.

The peptides are taken at about 5.50am, then the GH about 10 minutes later. Hit the gym at 6.30am fasted. I then take my second lot of peptides before bed without any added GH.

I don't take any peptides through the day as I work in a busy office, so its not practical.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

What's your results or gains mate


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

andymc88 said:


> What's your results or gains mate


Been on the GH (humatrope) at 2iu per day since January for health benefits and fat loss, but didn't really rate it much for fat loss. Started at 14st 10ib and went up to 16st 7ib with the addition of 50mg testogel a day and 10iu of insulin after training by May ish. Threw in the odd bit of dianabol somewhere too. This wasn't my intention though.

Added peptides about 10 weeks ago (July), dropped the insulin and tidied up my diet a bit, then came back down to around 15st 12ib about a month ago.

Did a week on DNP then which brought me down to 15st 2ib, and had now come down 2 belt holes on my work trousers since January.

So, I am now heavier and down on my bodyfat levels, so something has worked. I haven't been slamming the gear either (which I used to). To be honest, I think the GH was good for general health, injuries and recovery, but was not that good for fat loss. When I added the peptides, it definately had a synergy and I was sleeping like a baby.

Therefore, I think the sum of the combination was greater than the GH on its own.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers mate am going to look into what I will do and hoping to return to 15stone


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dt36 said:


> Been on the GH (humatrope) at 2iu per day since January for health benefits and fat loss, but didn't really rate it much for fat loss. Started at 14st 10ib and went up to 16st 7ib with the addition of 50mg testogel a day and 10iu of insulin after training by May ish. Threw in the odd bit of dianabol somewhere too. This wasn't my intention though.
> 
> Added peptides about 10 weeks ago (July), dropped the insulin and tidied up my diet a bit, then came back down to around 15st 12ib about a month ago.
> 
> ...


I mean no disrespect here at all mate but you say you changed your diet etc....

I have found in the past having my diet nailed on improved my strength and size by 20 % ish hence my doubts re the HGH.

My supplier told me it was very expensive and he couldnt guarantee any results from it. He also said if l was competing and he thoght it may give me the edge it would be worth the risk of expense in his opinion.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

No offence taken milky, as you are talking a lot of sense. Considering I am not on a generic, I am not overly impressed with it, and I know it's 100% genuine.

As for your comment on nailing the diet, again you are talking a lot of sense here. I initially eat and drank anything I wanted on top of the essentials, as I wanted to see if the GH was all it was cracked up to be. In my opinion, it's not...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dt36 said:


> No offence taken milky, as you are talking a lot of sense. Considering I am not on a generic, I am not overly impressed with it, and I know it's 100% genuine.
> 
> As for your comment on nailing the diet, again you are talking a lot of sense here. I initially eat and drank anything I wanted on top of the essentials, as I wanted to see if the GH was all it was cracked up to be. In my opinion, it's not...


Yeah totally share your veiws mate..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> I mean no disrespect here at all mate but you say you changed your diet etc....
> 
> I have found in the past having my diet nailed on improved my strength and size by 20 % ish hence my doubts re the HGH.
> 
> My supplier told me it was very expensive and *he couldnt guarantee any results from it. *He also said if l was competing and he thoght it may give me the edge it would be worth the risk of expense in his opinion.


Nice and honest supplier you have there mate, when i was 18 my supplier told me that if i took HGH at £70 a week for a year i'd grow an extra 2" hahaha, luckily i knew more than he did so laughed at his ridiculous sales pitch, there certainly are some scammers out there


----------

